# Snake Feeding Pics (not the most pleasant)



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here are some old feeding pics ...

Irian Jaya Python

View attachment 127491


View attachment 127492


View attachment 127493


2nd Generation 75% IJ

View attachment 127494


View attachment 127495


View attachment 127496


View attachment 127497


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats cool. i like how it eats hanging from the branch

dark FrOsT


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice snake pictures I wish I could get a snake. Damm wife.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

awsome pics..


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

nice shots


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys







Both of the pythons like to snag, coil and ingest the prey while suspended,
I find it interesting so I figured I would share some pics of them feeding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

That's awesome.

Arboreal snakes have always amazed me.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

OMG what did you do to stuart??


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Those are fantastic shots... Mine never does that.







Haha.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice girls u've got...congrats!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

those snakes look awesome.. nice picts


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

those are some cool pics man


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys


----------

